

Show HN: A JavaScript console for minimalists with a WYSIWYG editor - ngduc
http://howjs.com

======
ngduc
I've tried many JS playgrounds but found none of them can let me quickly type
some JS & see results. Most of them have narrow windows for JS/HTML/CSS. You
often have to click around and pull up the browser inspector which will take
some precious space on the screen.

So, I decided to create HowJS with a much simpler UI to solve that problem.
HowJS also provides helpful shortcuts start with ":" let you load external
libs or print multiple vars easily.

Hope you find it useful :) Let me know what you think. Thanks.

~~~
iokanuon
Looks great! But it seems to be buggy on mobile devices. Kidna works on
Android Browser from Android 4.4 and doesn't work on Firefox.

It sadly seems to not be Open Source so I can only complain about it.

~~~
ngduc
Hi iokanuon. Thanks for your inputs. It should work well on desktops. Working
on mobile bugs...

------
vital
DuD on FF. Would down-vote it immediately, if I could.

~~~
ngduc
Hi vital, I've just fixed 1 bug for Firefox. I recommend using Chrome/Safari
for now until bugs on other platforms get fixed.

